
How I Detect Fake News - goblin89
https://medium.com/@timoreilly/how-i-detect-fake-news-ebe455d9d4a7
======
salemh
This paragraph is a good summary of the content of the authors own perspective
on news, and verification of "fake news".

>Snopes, which uses human editors for fact checking, does a good job, but they
can’t find every fake news story. Still, when a reputable fact-checking
organization like Snopes or Politifact identifies a story as false, that’s a
pretty good sign. And in fact, the fake news story has been taken down on
Facebook, presumably in response.

------
dba7dba
All this anger against 'fake' news reminded of a book I started reading years
ago but never finished because I wanted to spend more time reading news.

[https://www.amazon.com/How-News-Makes-Dumb-
Information/dp/08...](https://www.amazon.com/How-News-Makes-Dumb-
Information/dp/0830822038)

Basically, news (as defined in our modern era) makes us stupid. And I happen
to agree...

